# More Cfl buds



## slowmo77 (Jul 31, 2008)

Ok, i like to show what cfls can do so heres a few more buds. these buds from the top of a bagseed plant. just the top bud, and two side branches. i lowerd my light on the rest of the plant and im gonna harvest it in a week or so.


----------



## Rambler (Jul 31, 2008)

lovely buds.
did you use cfls for flowering aswell?


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 31, 2008)

ya floros for veg, cfls to flower.


----------



## Rambler (Jul 31, 2008)

what kind of setup do you use?
see im moving soon and am thinking about building a proper box and was wondering what type of setup you use to get such good results.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 31, 2008)

nice,not bad at all.nice choice of cigarettes also.i smoke newport 100's also.i.m.o. the best buzz booster there is.i love a good fresh newport after tokin.anyways,well done my friend-peace


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 31, 2008)

man im stoned and i lost my post some how. i know i typed it and posted it. i thought it was in this thread, it was about this thread so if you see it anywhere tell it to get back here. it said something about newport.. 

ok lets try it again, ya nothing spins my head like a newport 100 after a j. sometimes i can't even finish the port, gotta put it out.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 31, 2008)

lol,i know the feeling.


----------



## clanchattan (Jul 31, 2008)

typing as i lite a post bong hit KOOL. lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2008)

slowmo man guy you doing something right with them cfls, is that fresh cut? your nugz look denser then my cfl buds.


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 1, 2008)

i had just trimmed the leaves off and took a pic. they're hard as rocks. i got alot of cfls.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2008)

yeah you can say that again you said around 700 watts of cfl right? thats crazy man.


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 1, 2008)

714 watts of cfls is right. i just bought one or two when ever i could untill i felt like i had enough. now its like looking into the sun when the doors of the box


----------



## Thorn (Aug 1, 2008)

nice one bro you let em all know us cfl growers are here!


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 1, 2008)

it so much easier than dealing with all the heat from a HID. my temps stay down and i have high lumens in the right spectrum theres no reason you can't get the same buds from cfls that you get from HPS. jmo


----------



## Firepower (Aug 2, 2008)

the only downside to that is that by the time you add alll the money you spent on cfls you couldve ended with an hps with higher lumens. :aok:


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Aug 18, 2008)

nice bud! have you tried SOG
where's the grow journal, we want more!


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 18, 2008)

i suck at journals.. i just post pics of a few buds now and then.. i'll try to get some pics of a few of my plants later today. i don't have any that are flowering good yet. most have just started. plus i just deleted all my saved pics because i had to reformat my computer.. i'll see if i can find ya'll a few though


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Aug 18, 2008)

super, MP needs more cfl pics, its hard to find em, lotta HPS die hards


----------



## cuy103 (Aug 18, 2008)

Beautiful lookin buds bro!  Did you use a mix of 6500K and 2700K, or just one spectrum?​


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 18, 2008)

under all 2700k.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 18, 2008)

i'll bet those are gonna do the job nicely....good work...


----------



## ruffryder777 (Aug 18, 2008)

what is the taste like bro,or you still drying them out


----------



## zipflip (Aug 22, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> it so much easier than dealing with all the heat from a HID. my temps stay down and i have high lumens in the right spectrum theres no reason you can't get the same buds from cfls that you get from HPS. jmo


 
i used 6 cool blue neutral cfl's for germin and first few weeks veg.  they more in the spectrum needed for veg as i understand.  now u said u used floro's for veg and cfl's for flower...  wat kind cfl's u use? i'm curious cus also as i understand is that mj needs more the yellow red spectrum durin flower to get it right...?   or did u use the same cool blue neutral daylight ones all the way thru flower.  im goin indoors this winter and was considerin the cfl route due to stealth and heat probs wit hps etc...


----------



## Muddy Paws (Aug 22, 2008)

Those are pretty nice buds, SlowMo...I could never get CFLs to work for me, but ya did a nice job, m8


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 22, 2008)

thanks.. im about to make the switch to hps again.. the last one i bought i broke and never used so i sold it. now i guess its time to try again since akirahz found them so cheap..


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 22, 2008)

ruffryder777 said:
			
		

> what is the taste like bro,or you still drying them out


 

    had a slight fruity flavor, very smooth, produced a think smoke. with a good up high, good for gettin out and moving around with a big stupid grin


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 22, 2008)

zipflip said:
			
		

> i used 6 cool blue neutral cfl's for germin and first few weeks veg. they more in the spectrum needed for veg as i understand. now u said u used floro's for veg and cfl's for flower... wat kind cfl's u use? i'm curious cus also as i understand is that mj needs more the yellow red spectrum durin flower to get it right...? or did u use the same cool blue neutral daylight ones all the way thru flower. im goin indoors this winter and was considerin the cfl route due to stealth and heat probs wit hps etc...


 
  for veg i use a mixed spectrum 3 6500k floros and 2 3000k i think. or something like that.. i know its 3 blue and  2 not so blue lookin lights.

as for flowering i use all 2700k cfls. the blue is no good during flowerin. i wouldn't try to flower with regular floros unless i just had to. also you see ppl say 5k lumens per sq ft but if you can get more add them if your usin cfls.. the more the merrier. jmo   hope this helps


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Aug 22, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> good for gettin out and moving around with a big stupid grin


----------



## captainbh420 (Nov 11, 2008)

looks good


----------

